# Festplatten-Teilung



## tremper (19. Oktober 2002)

Hallo !
Ich habe auf einem alten Rechner eine formatierte Festplatte, die noch geteilt war. Habe die Teilung rausgenommen, aber nun hat die Platte nur noch ca. 2 MB Kapazität ! Wie kann ich ihr wieder die volle Menge zuweisen ??? 
Danke für Eure Hilfe !
Viele Grüße
Katrin


----------



## Dunsti (19. Oktober 2002)

2 MB oder 2 GB ???

letzteres würde daraufhin deuten, daß Du bei F-Disk nicht die Unterstützung für größere Platten aktiviert hast.
Oder Du hast die Platte mit dem falschen Betriebssystem formatiert.


Dunsti


----------



## tremper (19. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Dunsti,
schön, dass Du mir mal wieder hilfst ! Auf Dich kann man sich verlassen !
Also die Platte hat insgesamt eh nur gut 1 GB ! Und jetzt scheinen es nur noch 2 MB zu sein, weswegen ich nicht mal mehr ein Setup aufspielen kann. Außerdem erkennt die Platte jetzt auch kein CDROM Laufwerk mehr !

Ich muß da aber etwas draufspielen und wenn es so bleibt, dann kann ich sie wegschmeißen ! 

Verzweifelte Grüße
von
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *2 MB oder 2 GB ???
> 
> letzteres würde daraufhin deuten, daß Du bei F-Disk nicht die Unterstützung für größere Platten aktiviert hast.
> ...


----------



## Dunsti (19. Oktober 2002)

Du hast die Platte aber schon richtig gejumpert? und im BIOS wird sie erkannt?


Dunsti


----------



## tremper (19. Oktober 2002)

Ohhhhh ! Ich bin eine Frau und dazu auchnoch blond !!!
Was bitte schön ist gejumpert ???
O.K. BIOS habe ich schon gehört, aber wie komm ich da hin ?
Habe ja nur die leere Platte und meine Windows Boot-Disk zur Verfügung.
Noch verzweifeltere Grüße
von
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *Du hast die Platte aber schon richtig gejumpert? und im BIOS wird sie erkannt?
> 
> 
> Dunsti *


----------



## Dunsti (19. Oktober 2002)

hier mal ne Erklärung:



> von http://www.nickles.de
> *Ein Jumper ist ein kleiner Aufsatz der auf bestimmte Stellen eines Motherboards oder einer Adapterkarte aufgesteckt werden kann. Setzt man einen Jumper, so wird ein Kontakt geschlossen - dieser Kontakt führt dazu, das die betroffenen Karte in einer anderen Konfiguration betrieben wird: Jumper sind also im wesentlichen ein Konfigurationswerkzeug auf Hardwareebene.*



im Fall der Festplatte wird somit festgelegt, ob die Platte als "Master" oder "Slave" betrieben wird.
Du kannst pro Anschluss auf dem Motherboard 2 Geräte betreiben. Eins muss als Master, das andere als Slave laufen.


das BIOS ist das "Grundprogramm" des Rechners, und läuft direkt auf dem Motherboard. Dieses Programm muss die Platte erstmal erkennen, bevor Windows drauf zugreifen kann. Normalerweise kommt man dahin, wenn man beim Starten des Rechners "entf" oder "F2" drückt (abhängig von der BIOS-Version)


Dunsti


----------



## tremper (19. Oktober 2002)

O.K. ich werde den alten PC jetzt an einen zweiten Monitor anschließen und mir das mit dem BIOS mal angucken ! Bis gleich & danke !!!




> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *hier mal ne Erklärung:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tremper (19. Oktober 2002)

Also:
Bin jetzt im BIOS und da stehen folgende Angaben:
Hard Disks
Primary Master: Auto, Size: 0, CYLS: 0, Head: 0, Precomp: 0, Landz: 0, Sector: 0, Mode: Auto
Selbiges für Primary Slave, Secondary Master und Secondary Slave

Außerdem
Drive A: 1,44M, 3.5 in.
Drive B: None

Video: EGA/VGA
Halt On: all errors

Base Memory: 640K
Extended Memory: 39936K
Ohter Memory: 384K
Total Memory: 40960K

Sagt Dir das was ?
Viele Grüße
Katrin





> _Original geschrieben von tremper _
> *O.K. ich werde den alten PC jetzt an einen zweiten Monitor anschließen und mir das mit dem BIOS mal angucken ! Bis gleich & danke !!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dunsti (19. Oktober 2002)

> Primary Master: Auto



"Primary" steht für den ersten Festplatten (IDE-) Anschluss. "Secondary" dann logischerweise für den zweiten. An jedem kann ein Master und ein Slave angeschlossen werden, also maximal 4 Laufwerke insgesamt.
Das "Auto" steht dafür, daß das BIOS versucht automatisch zu erkennen, welche Laufwerke angeschlossen sind.

hilft Dir das weiter?


Dunsti


----------



## tremper (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *
> 
> "Primary" steht für den ersten Festplatten (IDE-) Anschluss. "Secondary" dann logischerweise für den zweiten. An jedem kann ein Master und ein Slave angeschlossen werden, also maximal 4 Laufwerke insgesamt.
> ...


----------



## tremper (19. Oktober 2002)

Nicht wirklich ! 
Kannst Du mir einen Tipp geben, was ich jetzt tun müßte, um wieder auf die vollen 1 GB zugreifen zu können ?


----------



## Dunsti (19. Oktober 2002)

zuerst schau mal nach, ob Du das mit dem Master/Slave richtig eingestellt hast. 
Normalerweise findest Du Hinweise, wie die Jumper richtig sitzen müssen auf dem Aufkleber auf der Festplatte.

Wenn Du dann weißt, welches Gerät Master und welches Slave ist gehst Du ins BIOS und schaust da nach, ob das entsprechende Gerät auf "AUTO" steht. Wenn es keine Einstellung "Auto" gibt schaust Du erstmal, ob es eine Funktion gibt "HDD Auto Detection" (oder ähnlich)
Gibt es die auch nicht, dann wieder einen Blick auf den Aufkleber werfen, ob da die Werte für "Heads, Sectors, Cylinders" usw. angegeben sind. Diese dann im BIOS eintragen.

Wenn es keine Stellung "AUTO" gibt, und Du auch die Werte nicht hast wird es schwierig, aber auch nicht unlösbar 


Dunsti


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. Oktober 2002)

wie wärs, wenn du die platte aus deinem alten rechner raus und in deinen neuen rechner reinbaust? dann kannst du zumindest aus windows heraus dran basteln.


----------



## eViLaSh (21. Oktober 2002)

würde ich auch sagen !

bau die platte raus, und häng sie als slave mit an die platte deines funktionierenden rechners 

dann nimmst du dir partitionsmagic her, da kannst du dann feststellen ob da noch ein unpartitionierter bereich drauf ist und ihn dann gegebenenfalls partitionieren oder mit dem anderen Teil (die 2mb) zusammenführen !

wenn dir das zu schwer ist, kannst du auch mal probieren in den alten rechner windows zu installieren !

leg einfach die windows cd ins cd-rom und starte den rechner neu.
Im BIOS kannst du unter BOOT das cd-rom auswählen -> neu starten -> windows wird von cd-gestartet.

so, da müsstest du dann eigentlich deine festplatte auch formatireren können.

hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Kaprolactam (21. Oktober 2002)

Hm, also ich glaube das ist alles zu kompliziert und v.A. unnötig, da die Platte ja erkannt wird.

Starte mal den Rechner mit einer Bootdiskette wo F-Disk drauf ist.
Dann startest du F-Disk und läßt dir die Partitionsdaten anzeigen. Da die Festplatte in einem Stück partitioniert ist, sollte da nur was von PRI DOS stehen, also der primären DOS-Partition. Wahrscheinlich sind die Größenangaben verkorkst oder da gibts noch ne erweiterte Partition die irgendwelche oder sogar garkeine logischen Laufwerke enthält.
Wenn das der Fall ist, dann kannst du von hinten her Stück für Stück die Partitionen löschen. Zuerst das logische Laufwerk in der erweiterten Partition, dann die erweiterte Partition selber und am Schluß die primäre mit der falschen Größe. Das ist etwas umständlich, da man zur Bestätigung die Laufwerksnamen angeben muß. Dann erstellst du eine neue Partition und zwar eine Primäre Partition, und weist ihr 100% als Größenangabe zu. Dann raus aus dem F-Disk und die Platte formatieren, und damit sollte das Problem behoben sein.

/Kapro


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Dunsti,
wollte mich entschuldigen, dass ich so lange nicht geantwortet habe. Hatte ein bißchen Streß ! Bin mit der Platte noch nicht weiter, aber das geht bald wieder los !
Dir erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und vielleicht bis bald !
Viele Grüße
Katrin





> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *zuerst schau mal nach, ob Du das mit dem Master/Slave richtig eingestellt hast.
> Normalerweise findest Du Hinweise, wie die Jumper richtig sitzen müssen auf dem Aufkleber auf der Festplatte.
> 
> ...


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Caleb,
auch an Dich ein großes "Sorry", dass ich Dir erst jetzt antworte !
Klingt auch nicht schlecht Dein Vorschlag, aber mit Hardware kenne ich mich nicht besonders aus, so daß es glaube ich nicht sinnvoll wäre, wenn ich die Platte rausbaue...!
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin



> _Original geschrieben von Caleb _
> *wie wärs, wenn du die platte aus deinem alten rechner raus und in deinen neuen rechner reinbaust? dann kannst du zumindest aus windows heraus dran basteln. *


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo eViLaSh !
In meiner heutigen großen Entschuldigungs-Runde natürlich auch an Dich ein großes "Sorry" für meine späte Antwort !
Wie ich auch schon den anderen mitgeteilt habe, ist Platte ausbauen für mich wahrscheinlich nicht die beste Lösung. Dafür habe ich davon zu wenig Ahnung. Windows zu installieren klappt wohl nicht. Ich hatte ja nicht mal das Setup installiert bekommen.
Aber ich gebe nicht auf. Irgendwie wird es schon klappen.
1000 Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von eViLaSh _
> *würde ich auch sagen !
> 
> bau die platte raus, und häng sie als slave mit an die platte deines funktionierenden rechners
> ...


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Kaprolactam,
sorry für meine späte Antwort ! Hatte ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht gesehen, dass neue Antworten da sind, da ich diesmal gar keine e-mail Benachrichtigung bekommen habe. Aber egal, ich hab's ja Gott sei Dank bemerkt.

Das mit dem F-Disk hat mir heute auch jemand empfohlen. Scheint für mich zumindest am einfachsten (wenn es auch immer noch recht kompliziert klingt). Das werde ich mal ausprobieren. 

Ich bin ein echt interessierter User, aber bei dem ganzen technischen Kram verlassen mich meine Kenntnisse dann doch...

Spätestens am Wochenende versuch ich das mal und dann würde ich mich ggfs. gern nochmal an Dich wenden. Hoffe das ist o.k. !?

Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin



> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Hm, also ich glaube das ist alles zu kompliziert und v.A. unnötig, da die Platte ja erkannt wird.
> 
> Starte mal den Rechner mit einer Bootdiskette wo F-Disk drauf ist.
> ...


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. Oktober 2002)

Selbstverständlich ist das ok. 

Übrigens... du mußt nicht unbedingt jedem hier persönlich antworten. Eine Version für alle wird dir sicher niemand krumm nehmen.


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Aber wie kann ich denn allen gleichzeitig antworten ?
Viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Selbstverständlich ist das ok.
> 
> Übrigens... du mußt nicht unbedingt jedem hier persönlich antworten. Eine Version für alle wird dir sicher niemand krumm nehmen. *


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Oktober 2002)

Öhm... 2MB ? Ist das nicht genau die Größe, die Windoof für das virtuelle Laufwerk benutzt? Und das wird doch bei keiner vorhandenen Platte mit c: benannt ( oder erinnere ich mich da falsch? )...

Meine Vermutung, der PC hat die Platte noch garnicht angemeldet!

http://www.chip.de/praxis_wissen/praxis_wissen_150272.html

http://www.jtmnet.de/workshop/partionieren.htm

http://www.pchilfe.org/festplat.htm


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
tja, gute Frage...! Ich werd mir mal Deine Links in Ruhe durchlesen. Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Öhm... 2MB ? Ist das nicht genau die Größe, die Windoof für das virtuelle Laufwerk benutzt? Und das wird doch bei keiner vorhandenen Platte mit c: benannt ( oder erinnere ich mich da falsch? )...
> 
> Meine Vermutung, der PC hat die Platte noch garnicht angemeldet!
> ...


----------



## eViLaSh (31. Oktober 2002)

wie du allen gleichzeitig dankst ?

du musst nicht immer auf den quote button drücken, es gibt auch einen antwort button


----------



## tremper (31. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
aber dann bekommen ja nicht alle, denen ich antworten möchte eine e-mail Benachrichtigung, oder ?
Viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von eViLaSh _
> *wie du allen gleichzeitig dankst ?
> 
> du musst nicht immer auf den quote button drücken, es gibt auch einen antwort button  *


----------



## eViLaSh (31. Oktober 2002)

hm, also ich für meine begriffe hab die email benachrichtigung eh ausgestellt.

aber das bleibt dann ja alles dir überlassen wie du das hand haben willst


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Oktober 2002)

Ohje, den wichtigsten (besten) Link hatte ich vergessen!

Aus dem Hause Tutorials.de


----------



## tremper (31. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank !!!
Viele Grüße
Katrin



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Ohje, den wichtigsten (besten) Link hatte ich vergessen!
> 
> Aus dem Hause Tutorials.de *


----------



## tremper (31. Oktober 2002)

Ja, da hast Du Recht ! Ich mach es einfach weiterhin so mit jeder bekommt eine Antwort ! 
Viele Grüße
Katrin



> _Original geschrieben von eViLaSh _
> *hm, also ich für meine begriffe hab die email benachrichtigung eh ausgestellt.
> 
> aber das bleibt dann ja alles dir überlassen wie du das hand haben willst  *


----------



## Dunsti (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tremper _
> *Hallo,
> aber dann bekommen ja nicht alle, denen ich antworten möchte eine e-mail Benachrichtigung, oder ?
> Viele Grüße
> ...



doch, bekommen sie 

außerdem ist eine Antwort (statt 3 oder 4 mit Quotes) besser für unsere Datenbank 


Dunsti


----------

